# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Milli Kahraman Azeri Asker Mübariz İbrahimov

## ceyda

mubariz_ibrahimov.jpg

O bir cesur yürek ; o bir Türk askeri…

O, Tekbaşına 45 Ermeni Subay ve Askerini öldürerek şehit düşen Azerbaycan Askeri Mübariz İbrahimov… Koca yüreğiyle tek başına çıktığı yolda Ermeni Sınır Karakoluna sızıp Ermenilerin silahlarıyla Ermenilere karşı 5 saat çatıştı.

Ermenilere karakolu dar eden Aslan parçası Mübariz, 45 Ermeni subay ve askerini öldürdü. Çatışmalar sonunda şehit düşen Mübariz’in cesedinden bile korktular.Ölüsünün bile ellerini bağladılar. Mübariz’i öldürdükten sonra korkudan elini bağlayan Ermeni Askeri, bir ermeni kanalındaki roportajında “Mübarizi öldürdükten sonra hemen elini bağladım. Çünkü Türk’ün ölüsünden de korkulur” dedi.

Mübariz İbrahimov

19 Haziran 2010 tarihinde gece saat 23.30 civarında Mübariz İbrahimov kimseye haber vermeden, sadece “Şehit olursam üzülmeyin. Vatan sağolsun” diye bir mektup bırakarak tekbaşına 1km mayın döşeli sınırı aşarak, Ermenistan Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin bulunduğu karakola baskın düzenler. 45 civarında Ermeni asker ve subayını öldürür. Bir o kadar yaralı vardır. Ermeni destek kuvvetleri ile 5 saat, Ermeni silah ve mühimmatını kullanarak çarpışır…

Mübariz sabaha karşı Şehit olur.

Mübariz İbrahimov’un babası Ağakerim İbrahimov’un anlattıklarından: “Olay günü sabah erken saatlerde beni telefonla aradılar. Oğlumun eve gelip gelmediğini sordular. Hatta çok miktarda silah götürdüğünü ve araziden uzaklaştığını bildirdiler. “Ben oğlumu tanırım, sınıra doğru gidin” dedim. Daha sonra mektubunu bulmuşlar…”

Türkiye’deki medya bu habere yer vermediği gibi, ülkemiz 50 gün sonra böyle bir olaydan haberdar ediliyor.

----------


## ceyda

ailesine yazdığı son mektupta şöyle demiştir:

" canım, atam ve anam. menden sarı darıxmayın. inşallah, cennetde görüşeceyik. menim üçün bol-bol dua edin. vetenin dar gününde artıq üreyim dözmür. allaha xatir bunu etmeliyem. en azından üreyim serinlik tapar. şehid olana dek bu şerefsizlerin üzerine gedeceyem. şehid olsam ağlamayın. eksine, sevinin ki, o mertebeye yükseldim. allaha ibadetlerinizi deqiq yerine yetirin. çoxlu sedeqe verin. seyid nevesi olaraq bunu etmeliyem. allah böyükdür. veten sağ olsun. oğlunuz mübariz. haqqınızı halal edin. "

Türkçesi ; 

Canım atam,anam.Beni merak etmeyin.İnşallah cennetde görüşeceğiz.Benim için dua edin.Vatanın dar gününde kalbim artık dayanamıyor.Allah aşkına bunu etmeliyim.En azından yüreğim sakinlik bulur.Şehit olana kadar o şerefsizlerin üzerine gideceğim.Şehit olsam ağlamayın.Tam aksine sevininki Şehit olucam.Allaha ibadetlerinizi hiç eksik etmeyin.Allah büyüktür.
Vatan sağolsun.Oğlunuz Mübariz.Hakkınızı helal edin

----------

